

In Australia, the TouchPad was on sale for 4 days before being killed - mopoke
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/australian-it/exec-tech/hps-touchpad-tablet-killed-in-australia/story-e6frgazf-1226118178681

======
teyc
HP should have attacked the iPad from the flank, just as iPad had done this
with MS.

The iPad has a shockingly poor printer story, and guess what? HP has the best
printer story. People need to know why they need to buy a TouchPad, and the
reason is it is a tablet device that prints. HP can also feature-add photo
retouching and other photo related activity to the touchpad, making it the
defacto way to send and share photos. They could have licensed WebOS to the
camera manufacturers, like Canon, who don't even have a software story.

------
caf
It might be a nice device if you can pick one up very cheap as a distressed
stock purchase...

------
dotcoma
To me, this decision looks a lot like Nokia getting in bed with MSFT: too
hurried.

------
nvictor
dear HP, open source WebOS.

thanks.

